# how many exposures in this picture?



## cobain (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first time on the site and i'd love to get some help if possible, ive started doing a few hdr's recently and u can check out some of my work on my blog, www.youthinkyourhappy.tumblr.com

Just curious as to how this guy made this hdr, what settings, how has he edited it? The boat looks amazing and i really want to be able to capture that style, heres the picture.   http://unigine.com/screenshots/tropics2.jpg


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 24, 2010)

cobain said:


> Hey guys, this is my first time on the site and i'd love to get some help if possible, ive started doing a few hdr's recently and u can check out some of my work on my blog, www.youthinkyourhappy.tumblr.com
> 
> Just curious as to how this guy made this hdr, what settings, how has he edited it? The boat looks amazing and i really want to be able to capture that style, heres the picture.   http://unigine.com/screenshots/tropics2.jpg




Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure thats a CGI...


----------



## Overread (Oct 24, 2010)

For the HDR shots the number of shots you need is - the number of shots required to cover the whole dynamic range in the scene. This means that for a scene with fairly flat and even light you might need only two (or even one) shot to cover the whole range - whilst say for a person standing on a hill with the sunlight behind them you might need 5 or 6 shots to get the while range.


The second link is indeed to CGI - computer generated image.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 24, 2010)

D-B-J I agree with you on the CGI look. Never saw such jagged edges before on a normal HDI image.


----------



## cobain (Oct 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks guys, so is it true using the more stops makes the photo look more fake but cleaner when editing?


----------



## cobain (Oct 24, 2010)

also my when i'm taking a hdr i normally go  +2   0  -2    if i want to do 5 stops do i have to manually take the +2 0 -2  then change it to +1 -1 to get all 5 pictures?


----------



## Bynx (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking back at the source of the image and the whole thing is 3D computer generated image. No camera used at all in the making of the image.


----------



## ann (Oct 25, 2010)

i don't believe that more exposures equal more fake looking. that comes from tonemapping.

my experience, more exposures equal deeper sense of space.

if you can do aeb, then just tell the camera how many exposures and the spacing needed.

i use 1/3 rds and take at least 9 shots per image. sometimes more, rarely less.


----------



## nos33 (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah the second link looks like it is from a video game.  not photography


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 25, 2010)

It's all CGI

http://unigine.com/screenshots/


----------



## cobain (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks ann, But my aeb can only choose 3 stops at a time not 5. 

Would i have to go 2+   0   -2   then   1+   0   -1 ?


----------



## ann (Oct 27, 2010)

you don't need to repeat the O exposure, or if you do, don't use it when merging.

there is also changing the shutter speeds manually. 

Mirror lock up is terrific for this type of work so you might want to check your manual to see if your camera has this function.


----------



## molsen (Oct 27, 2010)

All of your HDR shots on your Tumblr look WAAAYYYY overdone, in my opinion.  Back off the sliders...


----------



## cobain (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah molsen they are for canvas for a corney beach town so it kinda suits them place. I think beach shots look ok overdone.


----------

